# [SOLVED] Downloading problems



## BubbleJoker (Feb 8, 2015)

I tried downloading several programs mostly antivirus anti malware ,but it either keeps stopping on 99% , tried to run it but windows smartscreen stop it and if I run it ,it either says that files corrupted or NSIS problem.

I think this problem arised from the first time when I try to reinstall Adobe player because my Youtube is very slow on Chrome but I think it is due to GoogleUpdate policy problem.

Any here knows how to solve this problem?Thanks!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Downloading problems*

When posting a hardware issues, it is always a good idea to post the hardware so please fill in what you can so we can help you!
Computer: Brand Name & Model #

Age of system and relevant components if different :

CPU: Brand, speed

Ram: Type, amount, speed

PSU: Make and model (wattage)

Operating system: XP Home, XP Pro, Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8 or Other

Do you run Anti-Virus software: Brand Name, version #, is it up to date?

[/COLOR]For Video or Graphic problems:

Video Card: Brand Name, type, speed, Chipset, driver version and date

Video settings: resolution, advanced settings

For Internet problems:

Modem: Brand name and date of driver

Type connection: dial-up, cable, sat/DSL, other

Browser: IE, Firefox, Sea Monkey, Chrome and version #

For Network problems:

LAN or ethernet card(s) or adapters: Brand, # of cards

Router: Brand name, type

# machines on network

Network settings and IP configuration


Please state your specific problem and when it started

Did you change anything, install any hardware or software before the problem started?

List any recently installed software

List software running in background ie: anti-virus program, mail programs, backup software.
(Run,msconfig,ok,startup) and what is checked

Any power disruption or incomplete shutdowns

Failed Scandisk/chkdsk or defrag attempts

Use of any “tune-up” utilities, registry utilities, system diagnostics, other third party utility software

Recent downloaded software


This information may be of critical importance in locating and correcting the source of your problem. Please note any additional information or detail about the problem that may be of value in our assessment of the problem.


Thank you. 
__________________


----------



## BubbleJoker (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: Downloading problems*

Where can I check the systems and relevant components?Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Downloading problems*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Are you using Chrome to download? How does IE work when downloading?

Where did you download Adobe Flash Player from?

This will tell us what we need to know:

Let's take a look at your system hardware specifications. Please follow this guide on how to get those specifications: 

How to find your system specifications | Tech Support Forum


----------



## BubbleJoker (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: Downloading problems*

I can't download Speccy it is stuck at 4.9/4.9MB. I don't remember for sure but I know my Chrome has problem downloading stuffs lately .After I tried to clear my Torch browser using if i am not mistaken AdwCleaner(because my torch browser is spammed with a lot of advertisement and what I think might be PUP),I restart my computer and my Torch browser disappear ,I tried to download Torch again from my Chrome but it can't download finish and it seems it also have problem downloading other things.

I just tried downloading malwarebytes using IE but the download is interrupted.
I am using windows 8


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Downloading problems*

Download the software using a secondary PC then move it over using a USB device.


----------



## BubbleJoker (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: Downloading problems*

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/uFSYysLzPozaV6hQs52y6pK


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Downloading problems*

Please immediately uninstall either Avast or Adaware Antivirus, you cannot run two of these at the same time before doing anything else. Control Panel, Programs and Features is where you do it and if I were you I would remove Avast as it is big time system drag and in my opinion almost useless against today's threats.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Downloading problems*

A little bit of research shows Ad-ware Antivirus is an actual virus.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Downloading problems*

Justin Please this is Ad-aware, (not Ad-ware) which was one of the first antispyware programs which is now a full blown Antivirus program.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Downloading problems*

My post had a typo, I meant to say Ad-aware. However, I have deleted my post on your trust of the program.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Downloading problems*

Here are some other tips: Why do I get NSIS Error? - NSIS


----------



## BubbleJoker (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: Downloading problems*

^ I tried to renaming the installer at least once before.



So I have to uninstall one of the antivirus and then what should I do?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Downloading problems*

Having more then one AV software on your computer at the same time will cause problems, once you have chosen one and uninstalled the other and restarted, then try the suggested steps again and see how you get on


----------



## BubbleJoker (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: Downloading problems*

I uninstalled the ad-aware and now I can download Torch which I use last time ,I donwloaded and scanned using Malwarebytes to clear off PUP and after I restarted ,it says AMD Radeon graphics not detected or not properly installed or somehting along those lines, I tried playing one of my games and it have performance issues compare to before I restarted my computer.I check the AMD Catalyst control center and it says it cannot be started and there are currently no settings that can be configured using AMD Catalyst Control Center.The good thing is that youtube seems to be working fine in my Torch.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Downloading problems*

Reinstall the Video driver for your model laptop: Laptops and netbooks :: Lenovo G Series laptops :: Lenovo G500 Notebook - Lenovo Support (US)


----------



## BubbleJoker (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: Downloading problems*

Should I install Express or Custom? Do you why know this issue occurs?Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Downloading problems*

Just choose Express. 
I don't know what happened, possibly removing the Adaware AV took out the video driver too.


----------



## BubbleJoker (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: Downloading problems*

Thanks !It is working now.


----------

